# Poker in Madrid ?



## Kaldoo (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi, I just moved to Madrid and since I'm a big fan of poker(Hold'em) I'm just wondering about good places to play. Do I go to the casino or are there any good clubs where you can play ?

Cheers
Karl


----------

